# Solved: "Change adapter settings" is not showing anything



## Promise760 (Mar 28, 2014)

*First of all, sorry if this is a duplicate thread, I attempted to search for an up to date thread for my question.*

I am using an *HP pavilion G series laptop running Windows 7*.
When I go here --> Network and Sharing center/Change adapter settings
The window that opens is completely blank and does not show any adapters.

*What I'm trying to accomplish*: I am attempting to bridge my wireless internet connection between my laptop and my Xbox 360, which I have done many times before. I'm not sure what happen, I didn't make any system/hardware or driver changes since the last time I had my bridge connection working. I have tried a few things that I found on an old thread on this forum but nothing has worked. I am at a loss and am really close to restoring Windows all together. I can supply an IM or Email address to get support if needed. Any help on this issue is very much appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I can supply an IM or Email address to get support if needed


 we do not provide support external to the forum.
Please see the rules here http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


> Keep Support in the Forums
> For the safety of our members, we must require that all technical support take place in the forums. This offers the opportunity for peer-review with the hope that bad advice can be corrected. Having problems and solutions publicly visible may also help someone in the future who is experiencing the same issue. As a result, we do not allow assistance to be given via email or Private Message. Due to the risks involved, we also do not allow live remote control of computers by our volunteers. If you're looking for live support, there are other (paid) sites that provide that service.


can we see a screen shot from device manager - see how below

Also would you do a TCP/IP reset

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *

Please Post back the results in device manager as requested below

You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.
If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

how to access device manager for different windows versions
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should open to allow device manager to be seen, see the menu on the left hand side

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

If the above does not work then 

For Windows 7 or Vista
Click on the Start Orb > In the Start Search box type > *device manager* and then press enter
or
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager​
Once you are in device manager then navigate to:

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices that are listed under network adapters
are there any yellow *! ? *or a X​
post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.

For windows Vista or Windows 7
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/​
To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7/Windows 8*

For Windows Vista/Windows 7
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._


Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_
ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357
also the link has a Microsoft * Fix it *, which will do the above for you

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Promise760 (Mar 28, 2014)

Here are a few screenshots, I will perform the other actions mentioned and post the results as well.


----------



## Promise760 (Mar 28, 2014)

CMD Results:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\J & H>netsh winsock reset catalog
Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\Users\J & H>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.

C:\Users\J & H>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.

C:\Users\J & H>

I did the reboot after entering all three commands, I then checked the "Change Adapter Settings" page and its the same, blank. Not sure if I was confusing in my OP but I am able to connect to and browse the internet using the PC I am having this issue with.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In Services (just type Services after clicking the Start button) see if the Network Connections service is Started. If it is not, try to start it and note any error messages if it does not start.


----------



## Promise760 (Mar 28, 2014)

The Network Connections Service was started, I stopped it and restarted it, still nothing.


----------



## Promise760 (Mar 28, 2014)

*bump*
I was checking services on my other PC and noticed that Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) is not started and will not start and gives the following error :

"The Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) service on Local Computer started then stopped. Some services stop automatically if they are not in use by other services or programs"

Im sure this is not the reason my network adapters do not show up but I was just curious if this was needed to bridge my network? This is driving me crazy because I have has this working several times in the past.


----------



## Promise760 (Mar 28, 2014)

Think I fixed it. Well, at least I can see my adapters now. 
For anyone else having this issue this is what worked for me:
Device Manager/Network adapters/(your NIC) 
right click to get to Properties/driver tab/uninstall driver.
return to device manager, right click network adapters and scan for hardware changes. 
The network adapter driver will install automatically. 
That's it! Thanks for the ideas everyone.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for providing the solution, very helpful to others searching here


----------

